# Winter



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

The day we got him:


































































Now.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

hes a little stunner


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a handsome young man,_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: lovely markings, he is purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oooooh, i love him,
michelel x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He is flippin gorgeous and he looks like he knows it too .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwww love the one with his tongue sticking out


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwww soooo beauitful


----------

